# Police Clearance Certificate & Medicals validity



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

For how long are these valid? I want to process all before lodging my 175 visa
Can you pliz share ideas on this.
Thanks
Zenji


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

one year is teh validity and as and when u get your visa, the initial entry date would be till one year from the the day u get the meds/pcc done


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

thanks Anji!


----------

